# barking nonstop when wanting something



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I cannot take it anymore, my younger (1yr) old V barks all the time. If he wants inside/outside, he barks at the door. ANYTIME he plays with my older V, if the older dog gets a toy, all the younger one does is BARKKKKKKKKKKKK So loud at the other one and doesnt stop till i take it away or give it to him, it drives us crazy!!!! he barks at people/animals outside the windows and is out of control. Any help would be great


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I have this problem as well. Mine mostly only does this when I am on the phone with a customer (I'm in sales and work out of the house a bit). It's almost as soon as I get on the phone, he goes to the treat cupboard and barks!! I've reinforced this by feeding him to shut him up as I have no choice. I do not want to put the customer on hold to yell at the dog and I can't have him barking in the background. Any suggestions?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just what I would do. I don't use a bark collar but a training collar. I would have the dog on the collar and use it at the first bark. You have 1.5 seconds to hit the momentary stimulate button to assoicate the bark with the correction. Don't say a word. Don't say no. Don't acknowledge that you are doing it. Just Bark, correction. Bark, correction. After a few minutes treat when quiet and calm. 
I want Bailey and Chloe to bark when a stranger comes around the house but when a friend comes over, no more barking. So you have to really understand the timing of correction.
Jakersmomma, you know that your dog now "knows" that barking equals good things coming.

That is how I would handle it. A training collar is a great tool that can be helped with these unwanted behaviored if used correctly.

Good luck.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think filling in the gaps from previous posts is how to solve your dilemma. Once you give in to the behaviour, as in handing over the toy/bone/treat from the other dog, you are actually supporting the barking, not deterring it. A training collar is certainly an option worthy of consideration, however, before resorting to that, perhaps some train the trainer courses would help. It's apparent by the wording in your post that either the dog frustrates you to the point where you give in to it's demands, or, you could benefit from some skill set improvement. Either way, you have at this point, lost control of the dog in that area. You need to gain it back. While a training collar will serve a purpose, perhaps try positive reinforcement first. Reward the good, not punish the bad. I find that dogs and especially Vizslas, respond quickly to positive praise and reward more than being told no, or forced into submission with a training collar. 

When I first got Astro, he was very vocal. He obviously was allowed to make noise in his previous home for the first 6 1/5 months of his life. It took me a good 6 or 7 weeks to completely stop it and even now on occasion he forgets himself and has a bark when he's really excited. However, I only have to put my finger to my lips and he stops now. 

I praised when he was quiet and ignored him completely when he barked. He now knows barking will not get him anything and so he doesn't do it. He knows being quiet will often bring a treat, attention, a game or even an outing. So he stays quiet.... a lot!!  

Persevere, have patience, remain consistent and you will be able to fix it without the need to use additional aids.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

First, I just want to echo what *Ozkar* said about an e-collar being the last resort. *Redbirdog* has collar-conditioned dogs who understand what the stimulation means and how to turn off the pressure. He knows how to apply and release the pressure calmly and at the right time. If your dogs aren't collar conditioned you can't just buy an e-collar and start pressing buttons. Especially if you're feeling frustrated. 

Having said that, I can absolutely empathize with both *jakersmomma* and *Fox_Trot*. Avery is just coming out of an obnoxious barking phase and it can be a miserable, nerve-fraying issue to deal with. It's all about patience and consistency because these little red dogs can love the sound of their own voice.

Generally what you want to do is turn your back, fold your arms, and deny them attention until they stop barking; at which point you lavish them with praise and give them whatever they were barking to achieve. Dogs do what works for them. If barking doesn't get them what they want they'll stop barking. It's that simple...and yet not, because barking is fun, and it takes a while to convince them that nothing good comes from it. That's where the patience and consistency comes in :-\

Dealing with your specific issue *jakersmomma*, you need to attack the routine. Right now it's 1) phone rings 2) bark at cupboard 3) get treat. As you know, you're reinforcing the opposite of what you want.

The first thing I'd do is move the treats out of the treat cupboard. It's a small thing, but it'll force him to abandon his current routine and make a new plan to get what he wants. Then, I'd want to intercept him before the barking behavior starts by using the phone-ring as a cue to offer a treat in exchange for a positive behavior. We'd want his new routine to be something like a) phone rings 2) go to your place/kennel 3) get a treat.

That's very achievable. Especially if you spend a couple of minutes in the morning and evening calling your own phone to train the behavior.

I wish you both luck. If you keep working at it, it'll get better.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> If your dogs aren't collar conditioned you can't just buy an e-collar and start pressing buttons. Especially if you're feeling frustrated.


AfroViz, couldn't agree more that the improper use of a training collar can cause more harm than good. But if owners would invest in a quality training collar and get TRAINED on the correct use, a training collar has many applications. Like any tool, it takes knowledge to use correctly. There are books on the subject and trainers that will help.

Barking has never been a major issue with my dogs. I read recently that Vizslas are one of the quietest hunting dogs *in the field* but also one of the more vocal breeds otherwise. 

The training collar will never replace understanding what's going on in your dogs head. Why is the dog barking really has to be understood and you and Ozkar hit many of the habit induced problems.

Happy trials,
RBD


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

i think most of the problem is we try to ignore it, try to say no... and nothing. His personality is he does not understand the "no" concept (FOR ANYTHING). he is food driven to say the least though but how can you use positive training for stopping barking. The biggest time is when he plays with my other V (Foxie). Foxie takes a toy and wants to either be chased,played with, or tug of war kind of thing. Vino (younger male) just *BARKS * and *BARKS*, doesnt take the toy, just *BARKS*. So should i walk up and make him sit for a treat and then turn away? I feel like i am missing the gaps here. Thanks for the advice though guys, i think i wrote that original message our of pure frustration. Foxie is honestly the best dog anyone could ask for in every single way, and vino... he just drives me bonkers in every single way but i just run out of patience due to none of his problems ever progresses in the right direction.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OK, then when he barks, remove him from the stimulation. Make him take a time out by himself. He will soon work out the association of barking and alone time and will cease rapidly if you persist. Don't yell at him, just take him to a time out spot, crate, garage, yard or wherever is appropriate and leave him there until he is quiet. 

A nice whimsical voice.... "Aww...your confused again little puppy..... barking isn't the way we get things, come and have some time alone till you work it out" ........... All with a pleasant disposition and voice. I'll bet London to a brick it will work if you persist.


----------

